# Do-Luck Power Lines - R32-34 & R35



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello Chaps. 
We have good stock of Do-Luck Power Lines for GTR35 & Earlier GTR's
High quality hoses, stainless fittings, fully QC'd.

See link below;

R35 kits: DO-LUCK POWERLINES FOR NISSAN GT-R R35 DL-NIS-4-089 :: Sumo Power

R32-34: DO-LUCK POWERLINES FOR NISSAN SKYLINE R32/R33 GTS-T DL-NIS-4-087 :: Sumo Power


----------



## SumoPower (Sep 9, 2014)

In stock ready to go


----------

